
Lenovo laptops “refuse” to install Linux - xufi
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-37431299
======
sigmar
>"I understand why the buyers feel aggrieved and surprised," said Chris Green,
an analyst at the business consultancy Lewis. "But at the same time they
bought a machine with a pre-installed version of an operating system.

^ Just because it comes bundled with windows doesn't mean it should be
inoperable with other software. I'm sure this guy shouldn't be considered an
"expert" on this topic.

------
ocdtrekkie
Facts here:
[http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/44694.html](http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/44694.html)

As I initially suspected when I heard this story, this is more that they use a
funky driver, and Linux doesn't support it out of the box. (Believe it or not,
neither does Windows!) The Surface Pro 4 also uses NVMe, and things like
Acronis had to release software updates to add support for working with it.

------
StyloBill
Full discussion here :

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12545878](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12545878)

